#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > بخش تابلو روان-LED MATRIX >  > بخش تابلو ثابت LED >  >  نرم افزار محاسبه مقدار مقاومت مدار ال ای دی

## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09384*,*1212ali*,*134740*,*1hoshmand*,*2031574973*,*2xboys*,*3042*,*4900234605*,*8604191*,*891772209*,*A.R.T*,*aaa111*,*aaghaa*,*Aboly86*,*adelat*,*afshin.j*,*afshin9us*,*ahamd125*,*ahmad 2000*,*ahmad27800*,*ahmadreza14*,*aidin4095*,*ajamee*,*akbari_ak20*,*aking22*,*akjony1692*,*alfatak*,*ali bolo*,*ALI KORG*,*ali6500*,*aliabas*,*alidaf*,*AliJemi*,*alimail3248*,*alinnn*,*alinonor*,*alireza.td*,*alis 2013*,*alishekamo*,*ali_fmf68*,*Ali_Kh70*,*ali_max*,*ali_n146*,*ali_rosttami*,*alone42000*,*amanc22*,*amen*,*amin behrooz*,*amin98*,*amir gholi*,*amir-hosein*,*amir1380*,*amiranvari*,*amirbordbar*,*amirkanaani*,*amirzz*,*amir_jackson*,*amoshrefi*,*amrhpr792*,*anahyt*,*aparat*,*apel*,*aquapresco*,*ar.haghighy*,*aramis*,*arash1364sf*,*Arash44*,*arashshr*,*arbit*,*ardalan1*,*AREF1369*,*areio*,*ariobarzan*,*aristar*,*arsa-pc*,*asad1*,*asadof*,*asdfghgfdsa*,*aseman123*,*asghar2629*,*asghariii*,*aspgh3*,*ava_01*,*avr*,*azmroR1*,*babak-e*,*babakkk*,*bahman44*,*bakhtyar*,*bamdad61*,*baran17862*,*bayerami*,*behzadsen*,*bijanx2x*,*boldag*,*bor1384*,*buzkurt*,*ccct82*,*cenator38*,*chalangar*,*cjfm*,*d.rmardin*,*dalahoo45*,*dalahoo600*,*damoon_b111*,*darabi81*,*DARYA_3696*,*dastanjahan*,*david300*,*davoodxp*,*davou*,*dcv*,*delta123*,*diamoking*,*digitale*,*dllgh*,*doost_el*,*driverwar*,*d_dehvan*,*ease65*,*ebi990*,*ehkh2011*,*Ehsan756*,*ek200*,*el_1362*,*eng_reza*,*enzomartini*,*Ershad29*,*eslami126*,*esmaeel*,*essi3070*,*everest*,*expectant*,*e_t_mehdi*,*factworld*,*fahimeh9*,*farah676*,*farajtel*,*fard43*,*farokh49*,*farsal*,*farshadbahar*,*farzad.*,*farzin_b*,*ferdows*,*fhfh*,*figoor*,*gasr*,*ghaderilimak*,*ghanbar59*,*ghasemgp61*,*gholamreza2*,*glayflex*,*golbarg.qesh*,*golden12*,*h-a-m-e-d*,*haaala*,*habbib*,*hach*,*hadi farahan*,*hadison*,*haftsepehr*,*hamed-pc*,*hamed5561*,*hamedphp*,*hamid tak*,*hamid.pc*,*hamid3000blo*,*hamidr2007*,*hamidtara*,*hamid_32*,*hamsafar00*,*hasan.sagori*,*hasan_lnb*,*hassanvaham*,*hb2011*,*hda*,*hedare*,*hesar*,*hessel*,*hiumid*,*hlya*,*hojjat $*,*hon*,*hosein abasi*,*hossein397f*,*hosseinghaem*,*hossin55*,*hossinrazi*,*hotbird_5980*,*hupirate*,*h_gh*,*h_jal*,*ibora*,*iman_hekmati*,*imen_g_sh*,*iran.repare*,*jabardj*,*jac*,*jamservice1*,*javad hassan*,*javad.kashma*,*javad_291382*,*javad_vitami*,*jfrras*,*jojo3318*,*JVC_ATX*,*j_n*,*k1212*,*k2k*,*kamalsr1353*,*kambiz1111*,*karameefarza*,*khazra*,*khebreh*,*king.azad*,*kkpp*,*kojid40*,*koker*,*KTA*,*kuoroshg*,*k_majid*,*lamerd*,*latifk200*,*loveme20*,*m s*,*m-hb*,*m-j*,*m.behran*,*M.habibi*,*m.mousavi70*,*m.takhti*,*m3m*,*ma1369*,*maansari227*,*madarshab*,*mahamco*,*mahdi avin*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdiaz75*,*mahdidar*,*mahdysabety*,*mahnazclip*,*Mahyar74*,*majid2991*,*majid33m*,*majid_masoom*,*mamani11*,*mammadtk*,*maniaf69*,*marcopoloasd*,*marvdashti*,*maseod.sat*,*mashkanis*,*masuod light*,*matsoft*,*mavaramat*,*mavi7*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mbza11*,*mdssoft*,*media1328*,*mee2008*,*mehdi-2013-h*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdikh361*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_dell*,*mehdi_ke*,*mehrab*,*mehran-sat*,*mehrdad35*,*Mehrdadmk97*,*mexbyte*,*mhat*,*miiisagh*,*mil4d*,*misam124*,*mjs2005*,*mnbn*,*mnrlsd*,*moeinhoseyni*,*mohamad 1234*,*mohamad d*,*mohammadorig*,*mohammadyyyy*,*mohsan712*,*mohsen@sat*,*MOIT1388*,*mojtaba10203*,*momjo*,*MORTEZA-3282*,*mortezazaeim*,*morteza_420*,*mostafa18872*,*mostafa_g*,*mpoo*,*Mr.sheikh*,*ms2soft*,*msmp2*,*mster0072000*,*mygalaxy32*,*m_lotfian*,*naim-kh*,*namana2001*,*nat1l0s*,*nbagheri*,*Nejalireza*,*nekooee*,*nesam*,*nima05190000*,*novin alaee*,*novinco*,*oghab406*,*ojo*,*ojseir*,*OM!DTAK*,*omid41*,*omidsafari*,*omidwebs*,*onlyiran*,*pa@rse*,*padisar*,*pars co*,*parssmm*,*Payam121*,*payton1360*,*pc-isar*,*pegman*,*peyman.shikh*,*peymanelec*,*piternorth*,*PO.UA*,*poorya1990*,*poorya3000*,*popo123*,*pqow*,*qelem*,*qqaazzzz*,*qqtty*,*r.kelkian*,*R1368*,*rad_music*,*Ramiin*,*rapers*,*rasha_rigit*,*reiser*,*Reza Fallah*,*reza-fajr*,*REZA.AHWAZI*,*reza.sobi*,*rezajalali*,*rezalx*,*robinson*,*roosamkhan*,*rostamy.yas*,*rsrooh*,*s.m.hasan*,*sabaalarm*,*sadeghtghvi*,*saeedsm*,*saeedzz21*,*saeed_mb_198*,*saeidmoradi*,*saggad77*,*SAID11*,*saiedmosa*,*Saied_3239*,*sajjadalishahi*,*salam1364*,*Salamatm*,*salar61*,*salman64*,*salvadour*,*samadbin*,*sat120*,*sattar62*,*scorpions*,*sdma*,*seavash_kh*,*sefirod*,*senatorabi*,*sga1*,*shabani150*,*shahabtam*,*shahram1320*,*shahweb*,*Shami*,*sharokni*,*shavir*,*shayan2001*,*shb2*,*sia126*,*siasina*,*silwerq*,*sima gh*,*sinamhc2*,*sinaz1*,*sirooshasti*,*skiman*,*snoozer*,*sohrab64*,*sonic2*,*sonyservice*,*soraty*,*star irsat*,*star72*,*supernova*,*sutedelan*,*s_s_sos2003*,*tablosazi*,*tamim1*,*tamiratchi*,*tanha86*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*thfthfthf*,*tofan8*,*TRZ*,*Uranus7905*,*V.GHAEDY*,*v00rujak*,*vahid130*,*VAHIDST98*,*varneg*,*vatani*,*vate2000*,*vitara*,*vorood*,*WhiteBeard*,*worldk19*,*xarmin*,*xl150*,*yaser.fm*,*Yashil*,*yx700*,*zarei2014*,*Zirnevis*,*~modern~*,*بهمن25*,*بهنام 99*,*تالش*,*جبار رشنودی*,*جمشيدا*,*راد2000*,*رحیم66*,*رشید*,*رضا مختاری*,*ساخر*,*سامسون*,*سروشjvc*,*سعید اس ام*,*سعیدعلیخانی*,*سن سرویس*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*عارف حق*,*عقیل*,*غزال4*,*فرهاد فرهادی*,*فرید*,*فففرشید*,*فلاحتی*,*مارشال*,*محمد داداشی*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمد@*,*محمودکوثری*,*مختارخواجویی*,*معمولان*,*مهدي58*,*ميلادي*,*میلاد سلطانی*,*نویدی*,*یاسین نجفی گ*,*یوسف رحیم پور*,*۲۱۶۲۸۱*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## asad1

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alireza.td*,*aramis*,*ccct82*,*d.rmardin*,*gholamreza2*,*jfrras*,*Mehrdadmk97*,*momjo*,*nekooee*,*novin alaee*,*onlyiran*,*sky_man847*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*aramis*,*asad1*,*behzadsen*,*d.rmardin*,*jfrras*,*momjo*,*novin alaee*,*shb2*,*soraty*,*yx700*,*رضا مختاری*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## sky_man847

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2xboys*,*3042*,*4900234605*,*8604191*,*A.R.T*,*Aboly86*,*afshin.j*,*ahmad27800*,*aidin4095*,*ajamee*,*akbari_ak20*,*akjony1692*,*ALI KORG*,*ali.p2000*,*ali6500*,*AliJemi*,*alimail3248*,*alireza.td*,*alis 2013*,*ali_fmf68*,*Ali_Kh70*,*amin98*,*amirzz*,*amir_jackson*,*amoshrefi*,*amrhpr792*,*aquapresco*,*aramis*,*arbit*,*AREF1369*,*arsa-pc*,*asad1*,*asadof*,*asdfghgfdsa*,*ava_01*,*avr*,*ayoub m*,*baran17862*,*barghi63*,*bayerami*,*behzadsen*,*buzkurt*,*chalangar*,*d.rmardin*,*dalahoo600*,*darabi81*,*dastanjahan*,*dcv*,*digitale*,*dllgh*,*d_dehvan*,*E.KH*,*ebi990*,*ehkh2011*,*el_1362*,*eslami126*,*esmaeel*,*factworld*,*fahimeh9*,*farokh49*,*farsal*,*farshadbahar*,*farzad.*,*farzin_b*,*fery826*,*fhfh*,*ghanbar59*,*gholamreza2*,*golbarg.qesh*,*golden12*,*hamed-pc*,*Hamedsadat*,*hamid.pc*,*hamid3000blo*,*hamidtara*,*hamid_32*,*hasan.sagori*,*hassanvaham*,*hda*,*hon*,*hossein397f*,*hossinrazi*,*h_gh*,*h_jal*,*ibora*,*imann73*,*iran.repare*,*jac*,*jamservice1*,*javad hassan*,*jfrras*,*jojo3318*,*j_n*,*kaka937*,*kamalsr1353*,*kambiz1111*,*khazra*,*khebreh*,*k_majid*,*lost__live*,*loveme20*,*m-j*,*M.habibi*,*ma1369*,*madarshab*,*mahamco*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdidar*,*mahnazclip*,*Mahyar74*,*majid2991*,*mamani11*,*marcopoloasd*,*maseod.sat*,*mashkanis*,*masuod light*,*matsoft*,*mavaramat*,*maziyarmajdi*,*mbza11*,*mdssoft*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_ke*,*mehrab*,*mehran-sat*,*mehrdad35*,*Mehrdadmk97*,*mil4d*,*misam124*,*mjs2005*,*moeinhoseyni*,*mohamad 1234*,*mohsan712*,*mohsen@sat*,*momjo*,*monara*,*mortezazaeim*,*morteza_420*,*mostafa_g*,*mygalaxy32*,*nambadi*,*nat1l0s*,*nbagheri*,*Nejalireza*,*nekooee*,*nima05190000*,*novin alaee*,*novinco*,*ojseir*,*omidsafari*,*pa@rse*,*pars co*,*payton1360*,*peymanelec*,*piternorth*,*PO.UA*,*poorya3000*,*R1368*,*rad_music*,*Ramiin*,*ramin r1*,*rapers*,*rasha_rigit*,*rezalx*,*robinson*,*rostamy.yas*,*saeedsm*,*saeed_mb_198*,*saeidmoradi*,*Saied_3239*,*sajjadalishahi*,*samadbin*,*sattar62*,*sdma*,*sefirod*,*senatorabi*,*sga1*,*shahabtam*,*shahram1320*,*sharokni*,*shavir*,*shb2*,*siasina*,*sinamhc2*,*sinaz1*,*sirooshasti*,*skiman*,*snoozer*,*sohrab64*,*sonic2*,*sonyservice*,*soraty*,*sutedelan*,*targool1410*,*techno.persi*,*tofan8*,*Uranus7905*,*V.GHAEDY*,*v00rujak*,*varneg*,*vate2000*,*WhiteBeard*,*Yashil*,*yazdan-1*,*yx700*,*Zirnevis*,*اقای مهندس*,*بهنام 99*,*تالش*,*جبار رشنودی*,*رحیم66*,*سامسون*,*سعید اس ام*,*سعیدعلیخانی*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*فرهاد فرهادی*,*فرید*,*مارشال*,*محمد علی جعف*,*مختارخواجویی*,*معمولان*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## dastanjahan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*d.rmardin*,*jojo3318*,*shb2*

----------

